# Naam Jap, Simran And Naam Simran



## ravneet_sb (Nov 15, 2011)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Please correct/reject or accept thought.


parabh kai simran jap tap poojaa.
  In the remembrance of God are chanting, intense meditation and devotional worship.
  parabh kai simran binsai doojaa.
  In the remembrance of God, duality is removed.


    atal padvee naam simran darirh naanak har har saran. ||4||3||29||
  Remembering the Naam in meditation, the state of eternal dignity is obtained; Nanak has grasped the protection of the Lord, Har, Har. ||4||3||29||

  If "Simran"  of "Guru's Bani" is while "Meditating" or "Naam Jaap" 
than it  is "Naam Simran"  

"Remember" of "Naam" origin of "Wa" He" Gu" Ru" inside body 




"Naam Jap"  is reciting "Wa He Gu Ru"

Natural air crosses four channels,

clearing the residual thought and images 

"Guru's Bani" has prescribed "Simran" of "Guru's Bani"

while reciting "Naam Jap"

Initially our "imaginative sense" and "mind" thoughts 
on start of recitation are linked to worldly events, 
more one's mind is engrossed, 
bigger is the link, more one has to meditate

till the "Simran" of "Guru's Bani" appear in thought and imagination



On meditation "Wa He Gu Ru"

It nourishes   "lever"  "heart"  "throat"  "mind" one is protected

The source or origin of alphabet inside body has relevance

in formation of  word "Wa He Gu Ru" 

and is responsible for circulation of  air through speech 

and provides cleansing to four chakras

Leaving fresh and natural air inside 
and 
re leaving from residual foul air 
because of biochemical reactions and images


and connecting to "Nature" and "Guru's Bani"

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

Raveneet ji,

Guru Fateh.

You write:



> Please correct/reject or accept thought.



How about  interacting and learning from each other so that we can become better than what we were yesterday?

Tejwant Singh


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

RAVNEET Ji,
It is incorrect to consider the meaning of the reference Prabh as GOD.

The meaning of the word Prabh is ULTIMATE or SUPREME LORD.

Therefore Gurbani is all with a reference of ULTIMATE LORD not GOD.

I think we can understand the dififference in the meanings of the words GOD and LORD.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

Sat Sri Akaal,

Interactive part was missed.

It is real valuable.

Thanks


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*



prakash.s.bagga said:


> RAVNEET Ji,
> It is incorrect to consider the meaning of the reference Prabh as GOD.
> 
> The meaning of the word Prabh is ULTIMATE or SUPREME LORD.
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal,

"Sikh" is "seeker" or "Learner" 

From your correspondence your mind reflects as "literal" aware.

As not being master in the subject, 
you can always share perspective knowledge on the subject "ULTIMATE LORD" and "GOD"

It will be learning for all. 

In this forum we share learning of word with different perspectives.




Each "word" has life and many perspectives and relevance in the "world" 

"word" is "punish"

legal persons      Jail/ Extort/ etc.... if used by police/lawyers
parents              Scolding/ Beating/ Not talking etc
spirituals            Moaning/Cleaning of Utensils/ Floor/Self Correction

Though word is "Punish" but it has different world experience.

One learns if mind is open to all perspectives, 


Wahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa
Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

RAVNEET Ji,
We can not compare the words given by GuRu with wordly words.
The words of GuRu are words from the "TAKSAAL OF TRUTH" whereas wordly words can be manipulated as per our convenience.It is not so with Gurbani words.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

Parkash S Bagga Ji,

It is personal opinion and can be interacted/checked/ rejected or accepted.

Word has apperared with realisation, and to make commons understand, it can
be related.

Like "gravity" was realised and word appeared "GRAVITY" and

 is explained to 
commons as force of attraction by earth, force of nature.

Purpose of expert is to make common understand.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

RAVNEET Ji,
I like your understanding that purpose of the expert is to make common understand.
When our expert Master GuRu is telling the word as PRABh  then why we like to adopt some other word which our GuRu nowhere mentions like this.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

Dear Ravneet _ sb ji,
I thank you for your comments and posting your views on, Naam jap ,Simran and Naam Simran. I would add that there seems to be some overlap in the three words mentioned in the post.
I also agree with you that* Prabh* means God as is usually understood by Sikhs.Following are the meanings of *Prabh* as per Mohankosh encyclyopedia , a source whose authenticity is fairly established. 
*[SIZE=-1]Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Gurmukhi-Gurmukhi Dictionary[/SIZE]* [SIZE=-0] *ਪ੍ਰਭੂ,* *ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਰੱਬ।* ਉਦਾਹਰਣ: ਹਮ ਗਰੀਬ ਮਸਕੀਨ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੇ ਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਖੁ ਰਾਖੁ ਵਡਵਡਾ ਹੇ॥ {ਗਉ ੪, ਸੋਹ ੪, ੪:੧ (13)}। [/SIZE]  
*[SIZE=-1]Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Gurmukhi-English Dictionary[/SIZE]* [SIZE=-0]_P. n._ *God,* *master *[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-0]
The post by Mr. Bagga ji is confusing the issue though he must have consulted some dictionary before making these comments that I could not digest and hence this post. I would very much appreciate if one can explain the difference between Ultimate /Supreme Lord and God. 
God and Lord or Ultimate God are all synonyms for me and we select the English word  that suits us.* Prabh* even in ordinary Punjabi Parlance is God . The Hindi equivalent of the word is *Prabhu *or Bhagwan. 
I have a very limited understanding of Gurbani but understand ordinary Punjabi very well. Hence 
Bul Chuk Mauf karna jeo. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

TARANJEET SINGH Ji,
From your views I feel that you are not familiar with Gurbani grammer.
I would therefore suggest you to consider the meanings of the words according to grammatical indications of Gurbani words.We generally avoid the consideraton of grammer.
I am sure that this way you can get the correct meanings of the words.You can see for yourself we come across three words as PRABH ....  PRABH...   and PRABHU It is important to understand how these words have different meanings.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

TARANJEET SINGH Ji,
I may mention one point very clearly that there is a lot of difference in Gurbani Grammer and Grammer of Gurmukhi .
Your considerations are based on Normal grammer of Gurmukhi not on Gurbani grammer.
This makes the basic reason for understanding being different for my views as I solely give consideration to Gurbani Grammer.
I think it should be interesting for your goodself to understand this aspect of Gurbani.
With best wishes
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*



prakash.s.bagga said:


> RAVNEET Ji,
> *It is incorrect to consider the meaning of the reference Prabh as GOD.*
> 
> The meaning of the word Prabh is ULTIMATE or SUPREME LORD.
> ...



Satkaryog Baaga ji,
My grammar would improve if I am advised as to where is the role of grammar in arriving at the meaning of Prabh. It is the issue raised in my post. There was no question of grammar.

I would , at the cost of repetition, state again that *'Prabh'* means *God, rab *and *'waheguru'.* 

I do not think anything is wrong in this. Kindly advise as to where there is mistake as I could not find anything.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

TARANJEET SINGH Ji,
I would request you to confirm me your view about grammer of Gurbani.
Do you agree that there is a deifinite grammer of Gurbani words.?
It would be my pleasure to give you clarification unless I am sure about your views in the subject.Otherwise there would be no point in my clarification.

At this stage I may give you a hint that try to know How the NOUN/ADJECTIVE  words in Gurbani have been classified as SINGULAR or PLURAL .This may be of some help for 
some clarification .
With best wishes

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

Gentlemen,

this is all semantics, there is only one God, Creator, Prabh, we all have our own favourite words, some use God, I use Creator, but at the end of the day they all refer to the same force/energy that Created. A dislike of any word is normally down to personal aversion...


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

Thank you Harry Ji...I am in full agreement with you.[I have spent almost a sleepless night.]

There is another thread where Chinu ji has asked as to how physically challenged can do sewa.I think helping others in understanding the message of God is also a sewa.It is also self-less service. Sant Maskeen ji spent his entire life in making us understand Gurbani and Words of Gurus. Sharing your views , if one knows the meaning of some lines/tuks, is also a self less sewa while keeping the meanings as Trade secret is not a practice that is very common in sikhs.  

With warm Regards to Satkaryog Bagga ji. I lay this discussion to rest.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

HARRY HALLAR Ji/TARANJEET SINGH Ji,
As a qualified person I fully understand the meaning of the word GOD.This word is definitely used for the Creator in other philosophies.The use of the word GOD  for Creator in Gurbani is not justified.
If we actually understand what has been refered as CREATOR in Gurbani and if any one can understand the grammer of the reference words used in Gurbani for CREATOR .,You will conclude the same what I mention.
.The real problem is this we are not interested in knowing the grammer of Gurbani words.This is only reson for difference of Understanding.
If I have to tell or speak about Western Philosophies I shall definitely use the word GOD  because in Western or other philosophies there is no concept of GuR JoT(i) and PRABH JOT(i). as we have in Sikh Philosophy. This is the most important aspect of Gurbani understanding.So far we have not given attention to this.
So In person I am not against the word GOD  which is a most sacred word for Creator in Other philosophies.
That is all I have to say..Rest is yours choice how you take it.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

Prakashji, 

The Abrahamic religions have claimed the word God for themselves, this is true, however, I think it is a massive mistake to concentrate on words, as that is taking good study time away from the message itself, When my mother says to me 'have faith in god', I do not give her a lecture on why the use of the word 'god' is wrong, followed by a lecture on why having faith in a higher being magically helping out is wrong, I smile, and I understand what she is saying, translated that means, 'follow and listen to Creators essence within you', so, in the space of 5 minutes, my mother has blessed me, I have accepted her blessing, everyone is happy, If we start arguing about what to call creator, then we are even more stupid than those that worshiped gold cows. 

It is the concept of Creator that is hugely important, as stated fully in Mool Mantra. 

Prakashji, I have a huge respect for your thoughts and your theories, there is only one fly in the ointment for me on your topics, and that is the amount of 'hidden meaning' in words, and also the importance of inflections, Gurbani, I always felt should be able to be deciphered by the common man, to be simple, yet informative, without too many riddles, this is more like Nostradamus, but, I also have to accept that working with English, as I do , has its limitations, however, in the spirit of learning, there is always goodness in your posts, and always something to be learnt, even if I may not fully agree with it, but then that is what makes Sikhs noble, the ability to have an open mind


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

HARRY HALLAR Ji,
Many Many thanks for your nice and positive response.
I appreciate the use of word GOD by your mother and you feel blessed .It has to be.
My concern is only its use in reference of Gurbani interpretations.
If I tell you that all NOUN words in Gurbani are COLLECTIVE NOUN not the Normal Noun as we know.If you get confirmation to this what would be your reaction of understanding.?Certainly initially you may feel upset but you will definitely evaluate the use of any such word which is not a reference for COLLECTIVE NOUN.

I fully appreciate your sense of realising the things in a positive way.Since you must be ollowing English version for Gurbani and there this is not visible what I am mentioning here.
Harry ji ,there is only a very simple rule of grammer in Gurbani which is related to the classification of the words as SINGULAR or PLURAL.Only this understanding is required.
This should not be a difficult understanding.Only will is important.
With best wishes

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

Prakashji, 

_If I tell you that all NOUN words in Gurbani are COLLECTIVE NOUN not the  Normal Noun as we know.If you get confirmation to this what would be  your reaction of understanding.?Certainly initially you may feel upset  but you will definitely evaluate the use of any such word which is not a  reference for COLLECTIVE NOUN._

You are implying something which is at odds with the very first line of Mool Mantra, could you explain?


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

HARRY HALLAR Ji,
O.K. Pl let me know about your understanding about NOUN and COLLECTIVE NOUN.
 It will become easier for me to clarify this.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

A _noun_ is a word used to name a person, animal, place, thing, and abstract idea

A collective _noun_ names a group of two or more persons, places, things, or ideas


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

HARRY HALLAR Ji,
Very Good.
Now try to know the grammer of the word Guru.
You can see that this word "Guru" in Gurmukhi script is written with a matra of Dulaekad(two lines under the letter R of the word Gur) This is the reason I prefer to write this word Guru as GuRoo.

Now you should understand that in Gurbani any NOUN word with two lines under its last letter is a COLLECTIVE NOUN (for representing  two things together).

I would like you first to get yourself confirmed for this.We can proceed later on as I want to go slow so that you can develop the correct understanding in your own style.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

Prakashji

Completely with you so far 100%, carry on ji


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: "Naam Jap" "Simran" and "Naam Simran"*

HARRY HALLAR Ji,
Thanks for your confirmation,

Now you can also see a word Gur with a matra of Aukad(word with a singleline under the letter R) so this is simple NOUN word.(representing someting single)
(You can also note that in English version the word Gur with matra of Aukad does not exist as the indication of this matra is not there.) This is a major mistakein English.)

So I write this word Gur with a matra of Aukad as Guru.The grammer of this word is very crucial for the whole of understanding of Gurbani.This word Guru is NOUN as well as COLLECTIVE NOUN depending upon the context of its use.(This you can learn gradually as this is really most important to understand.
All Noun/Cllective Nounwords as SINGULAR and,

Therefore the word Gur is PLURAL(for representing more than two things together..)

Therefore all the NOUN/ADJECTIVE words in Gurbani are visible in the above pattern of Grammer.This is the Uniqueness of Gurbani grammer.

So try to grasp this from Gurmukhi version of Gurbani.

With best wishes
Prakash.S.Bagga

Ifyou have understood this then we can proceed for the grammer of CREATOR in Gurbani.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 17, 2011)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Though "Learned" 
"Ignorance" is bliss


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 18, 2011)

proceed Prakashji, I am completely with it so far,


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 21, 2011)

HARRY HALLAR ji,
I think having grasped the basics of Gurbani grammer you can see yourself how the references for the CREATOR are COLLECTIVE NOUN.
Now look at the grammer of the word GOD which is not a Collective Noun so this makes the difference in using the word GOD for CREATOR in context of Gurbani.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Luckysingh (Mar 30, 2012)

*What is Naam and what is Simran??*
This is a question on the minds of many. I find that many threads start on such topics but seem to omit explanation in lay terms. However they contain good appropriate references to the Guru Granth Sahib ji but don't always emphasize on the connection.
I will try to explain, what my translation and understanding is to the above relative to this thread that should help anyone new to this to make more sense of it an hopefully gain better understanding.
Remember, this is no theory, but simply my intepretation that some may find useful.
If other members could also post their intepretations and explanations, then we can all progress and learn.


* Naam* is the word of the lord or creator _or_ it can be an expression for the lord and his presence. Let me explain,- _Naam_ is actually within us. It is something within us at and before birth, now and even after we die.
- We know that we came into this world empty with nothing attached and we will die and leave empty with nothing attached except the Naam.It is the only thing to go with us.
Try and think that Naam operates in our _subconscious mind_. Even before we are born in the womb this part of the subconscious is present and operating. 
We know that the body is made up of many many cells that make tissues that make organs that all function throughout the body and keep it all functioning, active and alive, this is very much granted and automatic throughout our lives. All these cells have their own fuctions and know to do this or that until they die and new ones regenerate. Biologists and scientists understand all the mechanisms involved with their function.
But, these minute cells each containing a nucleus,-

*-How does it know from initiation what to do and when ?*
*Where does the command and conditioning come from ??* 
This is not known from any textbooks, just as no textbook knows where the universe finishes or ends!!
-The answer is *Naam*. 
_The naam that operates in our subconscious mind is what operates and instructs the first DNA and nucleus_. It has been there since we were in the womb and is present now and will be there after we die to instruct the cells to decompose etc.. This subconscious is the only thing we stay attached to.All our bodily and cellular processes work because of the presence of Naam. Since our birth we have taken for granted functioning of all parts of our body.

Naam is consciousness- This is important to remember, as quantum physics even postulates now that the whole universe is itself consciousness! Remember,-He is *Karta Purkh*-The Guru Granth Sahib Ji explains that the Whole Universe Functions because of HIS Presence.-
*So, where is this connection with our consciousness and Naam, and why aren't we aware of it or feel it ??*
The answer is that we _lose this connection_ because of attachments and the 5 thieves. The main one being haumai or EGO. Because of the presence of ego the connection to naam and consciousness gets _very clouded_. The Maya further keeps the Mind in doubt by creating illusions. Our path towards re-connection starts with knowing the reality and setting aside the illusions through Guru Granth Sahib Ji's words. 
Then to LIVE GURBANI by dwelling on the meanings, reciting it and reshaping our mind with the intention to remove the nasty hold of Maya.
We LIVE GURBANI when accepting our Divine Origin with the principles of living that are made clear in Gurbani and when this is absorbed, consumed, actioned or imbibed, then we get the real FEEL. Simultaneously doing Simran strengthens and assures this.
Through Simran we remember and get connected with Naam in our _conscious_ awareness as well.
Simran is being repeatedly advised by Guru's word from the shabad as a mean to have Naam in life.
_Simran means to remember and to keep affirming the remembrance through repetition._

The basis behind Simran is that we already have Naam connection, It's always there and has been, we've just lost the feel due to the clouding over the connection.

I didn't get infuenced by yoga or anything as such when I started simran and meditation. It was this thought of knowing that within me is a subconscious operating with naam that has all the answers, reasons, cures and control that we don't even feel connected to. So, connecting with my innerself and naam with simran and meditation, I knew would help me much more on the path to spirituality. It wasn't about finding myself within, but more of connecting with the naam ,the lord or creator within me in this way, which is also within us all.


Page 107
ਸਿਮਰਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੋਖ ਸਭਿ ਲਾਥੇ ॥ 
　

Simraṯ nām ḏokẖ sabẖ lāthe.
Remembering the Naam, the Name of the Lord, all sinful mistakes are erased.
ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਾਥੇ ॥ 　
Anṯar bāhar har parabẖ sāthe.
Inwardly and outwardly, the Lord God is always with us.
ਭੈ ਭਉ ਭਰਮੁ ਖੋਇਆ ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਦੇਖਾ ਸਭਨੀ ਜਾਈ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
Bẖai bẖa▫o bẖaram kẖo▫i▫ā gur pūrai ḏekẖā sabẖnī jā▫ī jī▫o. ||2||
Fear, dread and doubt have been dispelled by the Perfect Guru; now, I see God everywhere. ||2

_Below is what I make of the shabad using the gurmukhi and english translation. I Apologize for any errors._

_*Through Simran, Naam is obtained and afflictions are removed.*_
_*The presence of Har Parabh (God) is felt within and outside by us (during Simran).*_
_*(This has happened when...)*_
_*The Guru has (first) removed fear, attractions and illusions (when by accepting Gurus teachings and spending more time on understanding Gurbani rather than reciting)*_
_*(and then during Simran) by seeing Gods presence where ever you go.*_
_　_
_We have to understand and accept what is being told to us by Guru Granth Sahib Ji regarding our Divine nature and nature of Maya’s illusions._
_The principle is to "FEEL the presence, accept the presence as real (even though Maya says HE is separate), you will actually Know HIS presence" _
_　_
_From page 223 is the following_

ਜੈਸਾ ਸੇਵੈ ਤੈਸੋ ਹੋਇ ॥੪॥ 

Jaisā sevai ṯaiso ho▫e. ||4||
They become just like the One they serve. ||4||

_*What one serves (in mind through thoughts and beliefs) tends to manifest"*_


I hope the above gives a better perspective and explanation with regards to naam simran.

Waheguru
Lucky Singh


----------



## Ambarsaria (Mar 30, 2012)

Luckysingh ji thanks for your post.  Some comments for discourse.  I have picked some important para lead lines from your post in doing comments.





> _*Naam* is the word_ of the lord or creator _or_ it can be an expression for the lord and his presence.
> 
> _The naam that operates_ in our subconscious mind is what operates and instructs the first DNA and nucleus.
> 
> ...


_I believe you are over stressing and making complexity out of something that requires none.   
  If you focus on understanding you *won’t need to*,
 _

_Define      Naam to be a word or line_
_Worry      about DNA and nucleus_
_Perhaps       understanding will guide that there is a creator and such is unwavering       truth that prevails_
 
_Worry      about consciousness, sub-consciousness if you live the truth as is creator_
_Dwell,      recite, etc., if your objective is understanding_
_Understanding       is not time limited, remembering is!_
 
_Understanding      expands it does not need to be re-affirmed if really understood correctly._
 
  I note above simply to share and not to create win/lose or wise/dumb scenario.  The teachings and guidance in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is much simpler and straight forward if one so sees and reads it.

  Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 31, 2012)

Luckyji

The name, naam of the Lord is Truth. Surely by truthful living one is close to Creator


----------



## Luckysingh (Mar 31, 2012)

Harry ji and Ambersaria ji

I address both paaji because I need to clarify that  all my comments above are confined and limited within the topic.

I agree Naam is much more than we can describe, the complete truth is all things associated with creator.

Now, with reference to my post, I was not defining or giving a concept for Naam. BUT, all I was doing was giving this in relation to Naam simran. As many people often wonder and ask what is naam simran ?- This is ALL I am addressing here and within this subject is all I intended.
I hope that it seems a little clearer now, as you may have read my comments above out of context. They are all confined and within the topic of Naam Simran.

Waheguru
Lucky Singh


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 1, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> Harry ji and Ambersaria ji
> 
> I address both paaji because I need to clarify that  all my comments above are confined and limited within the topic.
> 
> ...



Luckyji

If you were defining or giving a concept for Naam, then that is wonderful, why should you not? In an age where entertainment passes for the brain killing pastimes that so many people 'enjoy' (including myself), then to contemplate what Naam Simram is, and put your name to it, in my mind, is a wonderful way to spend some time. 

I think we turn too many of these into a competition, where we all compete to see who can come up with the most plausible explanation, and I think this is wrong. I have said in previous posts that we are all on a different path, I now believe this to be wrong, we are all on the same path, just different stages, some (including myself) frequently go backwards, but sometimes you have to go backwards to see what nugget you may have missed which is vital to the journey. I do not believe anyone has the right to correct anyone else, that is taking away their learning, their ability to absorb, their very Hukam. 

I thank you for your post, I found it very interesting, my current stance is to keep things as absolutely simple as possible, thus Naam Simran to me simply means remember the truth. Any reference to Simran in the SGGS is a subject that requires contemplation, internal debate, understanding. 

Gurfateh


----------

